# Anyone see the Stealth One yet?



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

http://www.jaricdesign.com/products.htm


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Clem said:


> http://www.jaricdesign.com/products.htm


I saw the web site and signed up for the "let me know if you're going to sell 'em and for how much" notification.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Me likey ... :bigpimp:


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

These guys were at the recent Boston BMWCCA quarter meeting. He said that the price he'd like to set is $199, but that the actuall price will be based on demand and could be lower.


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

cenotaph said:


> These guys were at the recent Boston BMWCCA quarter meeting. He said that the price he'd like to set is $199, but that the actuall price will be based on demand and could be lower.


So total will be $199 + $399 for Valentine = $600 ???? Very cool, but a little expensive. It would be worth it if the kit allowed the Valentine to be hidden. (i.e. front and rear hidden detector with the readout plugged into the BMW system.)


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

Is there any way you could weather-proof the v1 sensors in the front grill and rear window some how, then route the cables to the communications bus in the car so the install would be totally invisible? That would rock.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Soupcan325i said:


> Is there any way you could weather-proof the v1 sensors in the front grill and rear window some how, then route the cables to the communications bus in the car so the install would be totally invisible? That would rock.


Nope, the front and rear sensors are built into the circuit board and there is nothing to remove and relocate.


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Nope, the front and rear sensors are built into the circuit board and there is nothing to remove and relocate.


 Not just that, but the V1 depends on time differentials to determine the direction of the radar source (this is also why it can't tell the difference between left and right). This relies on a known distance between the front and rear sensors, which you would mess up if you were to split them up.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Karl said:


> Not just that, but the V1 depends on time differentials to determine the direction of the radar source (this is also why it can't tell the difference between left and right). This relies on a known distance between the front and rear sensors, which you would mess up if you were to split them up.


I've seen an installation of the V1 where the display is in the rear view mirror and the main processing unit is located elsewhere, with the rear sensor mounted in the third brake light housing. I don't recall where the front sensor went. It was quite pricey (thousands) and if you ask me, not too stealty since the remote display was behind the glass in the inside rear-view mirror.


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

I'd be interested in this. Maybe when the time comes to release this, we could arrange a group buy and combine the V1 with the stealth one and get better pricing from these guys... Just a thought...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yep, seen it.

I'm on the list. (After all, why not?)

If they keep the price reasonable, I'll likely buy it.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

> I've seen an installation of the V1 where the display is in the rear view mirror and the main processing unit is located elsewhere, with the rear sensor mounted in the third brake light housing. I don't recall where the front sensor went. It was quite pricey (thousands) and if you ask me, not too stealty since the remote display was behind the glass in the inside rear-view mirror.


There is a remote display available for the V1. IIRC, that is what's used in the mirrors you've seen. Also, IIRC, the 3rd tail light thing you saw was some one who mounted the entire V1 unit there. I do agree that it would cost thousands to do a propper hidden install of a V1.



steve dunham said:


> I'd be interested in this. Maybe when the time comes to release this, we could arrange a group buy and combine the V1 with the stealth one and get better pricing from these guys... Just a thought...


I doubt that this company will be selling V1s. I also doubt that Valentine will be selling this. Since I don't know anyone, beside Valentine, that sells new V1s, I doubt you could do a group buy where you purchase both.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

cenotaph said:


> I doubt that this company will be selling V1s. I also doubt that Valentine will be selling this. Since I don't know anyone, beside Valentine, that sells new V1s, I doubt you could do a group buy where you purchase both.


Yeah. I'm pretty sure that people in the past have tried to set up GBs with Valentine Research with no luck. Some sort of GB on the Stealth One should be possible, though.

I'm curious as to whether the StealthOne display will be 'locked' on your dash/radio of if there will be a way to toggle the standard displays back on.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure that people in the past have tried to set up GBs with Valentine Research with no luck. Some sort of GB on the Stealth One should be possible, though.
> 
> I'm curious as to whether the StealthOne display will be 'locked' on your dash/radio of if there will be a way to toggle the standard displays back on.


Shameless bump.

I just came across this product recently, and was wondering if anyone had any experiences with it. They have some video clips of NAV and non-NAV cars at this link: http://www.jaricdesign.com/products.htm

It seems to be a nice setup. Anyone use it or know anyone who has? I'd be interested in seeing people's observations.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Shameless bump.
> 
> I just came across this product recently, and was wondering if anyone had any experiences with it. They have some video clips of NAV and non-NAV cars at this link: http://www.jaricdesign.com/products.htm
> 
> It seems to be a nice setup. Anyone use it or know anyone who has? I'd be interested in seeing people's observations.


If you read the page you linked closer, you'll see that they're taking pre-orders until 3/1 (for the $199 price) and units will ship in mid march. That means that the only people who've actually used this so far are the two developers.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

cenotaph said:


> If you read the page you linked closer, you'll see that they're taking pre-orders until 3/1 (for the $199 price) and units will ship in mid march. That means that the only people who've actually used this so far are the two developers.


Oops... Maybe that's why I haven't heard anything! I scanned the page, watched the videos, and thought it was pretty cool. Never thought to actually look at the release date.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> It seems to be a nice setup. Anyone use it or know anyone who has? I'd be interested in seeing people's observations.


Preliminary manuals were posted on their web site today. Click here.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Control via steering wheel buttons :thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Very cool idea but in my mind having the v1 next to the mirror is exactly where the output should be. I don't want to have to look down to see where the cop is, I want to be heads up looking around to spot him out while glancing at the v1 display from the corner of my eye.

Tim


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes, but that assumes that detectors are legal where you are. Some of us haven't got that luxury.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Yes, but that assumes that detectors are legal where you are. Some of us haven't got that luxury.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

tim330i said:


> Very cool idea but in my mind having the v1 next to the mirror is exactly where the output should be. I don't want to have to look down to see where the cop is, I want to be heads up looking around to spot him out while glancing at the v1 display from the corner of my eye.
> 
> Tim


I'm currently not a detector user, though I've had a BEL in the past and have had V1s in my car at times. The next-to-mirror location is too far up and to the right for me. Especially with the hard-to-see band and strength LEDs on a V1. I did discover that using the lighter adapter with the remote display on a E46 is really bad, as with hands on the wheel, your forearm is right in the line of sight. The ideal location would be in the IKE, but naturally BMW in their infinite wisdom decided not to bless the lesser models with one.  The radio is better than nothing, though those with aftermarket ICE are SOL.

Steering wheel button integration is sweet, especially giving the option to use that unused phone button.

It would be nice if they offered a harness so you can get rid of that hardwire adapter box. I've examined one and it's just a junction box with a single disk capacitor. If I decided to do this, I would mount the S1 box in an empty relay tray under the fusebox, pull power and bus from there, and run a single modular cable up to the headliner.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

if it doesn't hide the V1 unit itself then IMO it's just another gee-whiz gadget, display in the dash and steering wheel button control sounds cool but it really isn't Stealth and doesn't address the main issue with the V1; visibility :dunno: 

not worth the money to me, but you can decide for yourself


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Biggest advantage I see to this accessory is the ability to mute the V1 with the phone button. I also think think they need to get someone like myself to provide an independent review of the product for the user community (hint, hint).


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

sp330i said:


> I also think think they need to get someone like myself to provide an independent review of the product for the user community (hint, hint).


This is already being worked on


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> This is already being worked on


My understanding is that you NEED a testing partner in Texas (hint hint).


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

kyyuan said:


> My understanding is that you NEED a testing partner in Texas (hint hint).


Ummm, I'm just a customer, not affiliated with the company. But my understanding is that they've been inundated by people saying they'd love to test one...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I'm currently not a detector user, though I've had a BEL in the past and have had V1s in my car at times. The next-to-mirror location is too far up and to the right for me. Especially with the hard-to-see band and strength LEDs on a V1. I did discover that using the lighter adapter with the remote display on a E46 is really bad, as with hands on the wheel, your forearm is right in the line of sight. The ideal location would be in the IKE, but naturally BMW in their infinite wisdom decided not to bless the lesser models with one.  The radio is better than nothing, though those with aftermarket ICE are SOL.
> 
> Steering wheel button integration is sweet, especially giving the option to use that unused phone button.
> 
> It would be nice if they offered a harness so you can get rid of that hardwire adapter box. I've examined one and it's just a junction box with a single disk capacitor. If I decided to do this, I would mount the S1 box in an empty relay tray under the fusebox, pull power and bus from there, and run a single modular cable up to the headliner.


 I have mine on the left of the mirror so that is not too far to the right if you ask me. For the height issue I guess that is personal. I am 6'4" with manual seats all the way down and the seat back almost 90 upright which puts my head just off the headliner.

Tim


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> This is already being worked on


I received and installed mine today. As I didn't have a hardwired V1 already, I also did my version of the hardwire install. Everything is in and working, though if I had to do it over again I wouldn't get as fancy as I did on this install - I brought the V1 phone cord out through the side of the mirror mount housing (where the rain sensor is) with a grommet, and I also ran the i-bus cable inside the cable clips in the A-pillar and headliner instead of using the StealthOne method of "pinch it between the trim and the windshield".

Everything is covered pretty well in the manuals (see previous post for link), except that it is more difficult than they say to stuff the overly-large (for what is inside it) StealthOne box up in the headliner. I cheated and removed the circuit board from the housing, used heat shrink tubing to protect / insulate the board, and Velcro'd the resulting blob to the roof inside the headliner.

I haven't actually road-tested it yet, though I did test the basic functionality with a laser source I had handy.

I'll be showing this at Bimmerfest 2004 if anyone who is attending has any questions.

You've all seen pictures of hardwire V1 installs, and the StealthOne site has movies of the display in operation, so I'll just attach one photo of my unique hardwire install:










The white box is my EZ-Pass. The V1 is mounted to the right of the EZ-Pass. I have enough slack in the cord that I can move it around if I want. I had originally wanted to put a modular jack in the mirror mount housing so I wouldn't have the dangling wire, but there isn't enough room inside there, so I settled on the grommet solution.


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey Terry, very nice and clean install! Can you comment on the ease of identifying the F/S/R lettering vs. the more intuitive arrow display on the V1? My experience with gauges for example, is that you can read analog gauges slightly faster than digital (i.e. "45 MPH" displayed)... does the F/S/R take longer to read and react to?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Karl said:


> Hey Terry, very nice and clean install! Can you comment on the ease of identifying the F/S/R lettering vs. the more intuitive arrow display on the V1? My experience with gauges for example, is that you can read analog gauges slightly faster than digital (i.e. "45 MPH" displayed)... does the F/S/R take longer to read and react to?


I don't know as I haven't had the car out on the road yet. I expect I'll get lots of experience driving the 3000 miles to Bimmerfest


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

You always take it over the top Terry


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Karl said:


> Hey Terry, very nice and clean install! Can you comment on the ease of identifying the F/S/R lettering vs. the more intuitive arrow display on the V1? My experience with gauges for example, is that you can read analog gauges slightly faster than digital (i.e. "45 MPH" displayed)... does the F/S/R take longer to read and react to?


I've done some brief testing with it and I like it a lot better than the V1 remote display - I had the V1 remote mounted on the end of the cigarette lighter adapter, and looking down into the ashtray was distracting.

I've submitted some enhancement requests to Eric and Jared, which should make the StealthOne even more useful in the next software release.


----------



## NickACS (Jun 7, 2003)

I would jump on this in a heartbeat, but when I saw they don't offer the instrument cluster as the display for E46 models, then I said nope  
Darn it!!! Grrr...Any way they can work on this in the future??


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

According to them, the OBC is on a different bus. Ergo, that's not coming.

However they can flash the high beam indicator, which I've asked for as an option. (Specifically for laser and Ka.)


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I've submitted some enhancement requests to Eric and Jared, which should make the StealthOne even more useful in the next software release.


I can let this cat out of the bag now - I am running a pre-beta release of the 1.3 software, and it lets you mute the V1 by pressing the right-hand knob on the NAV display (useful for me as I have the BMW phone, and otherwise I'd have to do the volume up/down business to mute). It also includes a number of other enhancements - the ablility to hold off displaying on the NAV screen until the V1 sounds (the V1 sends occasional "I'm about to beep - oh, never mind" messages which cause the NAV screen to "strobe" back and forth in areas with large numbers of non-radar sources).

I have the S1 installed in my car as well as a mock-up of the unit and cables, in case anyone wants to see what it looks like and how to install it. I also have 2 complete installation (all models) and user guides (for the 1.1/1.2 release) if anyone wants to look them over. I also have the programming adapter (used for updates) if you want to see how that works.

Lastly, if anyone was miffed that they missed the pre-order special price, the S1 folks are extending that same deal to folks here on Bimmerfest. This isn't a group buy - they're just being nice and offering 'fest members the lower price. I'll post the info here after the show, or ask me when you check out my car.

Note: I'm not affiliated with S1 other than being a happy customer and beta tester. When I told them I'd give the unit an 8000-mile road test, they sent me the beta software. I asked them to offer a discount to 'fest attendees and they agreed. I'm not getting anything for this, just letting you know about a good deal.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I've seen an installation of the V1 where the display is in the rear view mirror and the main processing unit is located elsewhere, with the rear sensor mounted in the third brake light housing. I don't recall where the front sensor went. It was quite pricey (thousands) and if you ask me, not too stealty since the remote display was behind the glass in the inside rear-view mirror.


my brother just had the V1 installed in his E500 wagon in NYC. They hid the unit front and back and the indicators are etched into the rear view mirror. Very cool, but $2000.00. He lives in the city and is always worried someone is going to try to steal it. It aint cheap, but if you got the cash.....


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> my brother just had the V1 installed in his E500 wagon in NYC. They hid the unit front and back and the indicators are etched into the rear view mirror. Very cool, but $2000.00. He lives in the city and is always worried someone is going to try to steal it. It aint cheap, but if you got the cash.....


I think Umnitza sells the V1 display-in-mirror gizmo. I've heard of V1 installs inside the motion detector housing and 3rd brake light housings as well. My V1 is right on the windshield, poking out just below the AS1 line. But I keep my car garaged...


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I think Umnitza sells the V1 display-in-mirror gizmo. I've heard of V1 installs inside the motion detector housing and 3rd brake light housings as well. My V1 is right on the windshield, poking out just below the AS1 line. But I keep my car garaged...


he keeps his garaged too, but says the garage guys can't be trusted. So much for Park Avenue. I plan to check out the stealth at bimmerfest this weekend. Also going with cash!! :bigpimp:


----------



## efontana (Mar 22, 2004)

*S1 Group buys are possible!*

StealthOne group buys will be accomodated, contact Jaric Design ([email protected])
for details.


----------

